

LSD: cultural revolution and medical advances - rblion
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/Issues/2006/January/LSD.asp

======
rblion
When asked why he was able to design the circuitry and build the Apple
computer before anybody else, Steve Wozniak said, "It’s probably because I did
more LSD than they did."

~~~
rblion
It was an illumination that goes on inside: in ten minutes I lived a thousand
years. - George Harrison

